# Adding fermaid k at 5 brix



## Wild Duk (Nov 21, 2012)

I added 2.5 g at onset of fermentation and was supposed to add 2.5 g more at 15 brix. Is it too late to add it at 5 brix???


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2012)

I would go ahead and add it. To avoid a volcano remove about a qt of wine first and add the fermaid very slow. This stuff really get pretty vigorus in the beginning for a few minutes. When it settles down add the wine back in.


----------



## Manimal (Nov 21, 2012)

There is very little, if any benefit to adding nutrients this late in fermentation. There can be negative consequences, however. You're basically providing a rich source of nutrients that can be metabolized by spoilage organisms.


----------



## joea132 (Nov 21, 2012)

If you're starting brix were over 25 I would say yes. Otherwise I would not add it unless it looks like it's going stuck. That's my personal opinion from my experience. I've made fine wine without using nutrients before.


----------



## Wild Duk (Nov 23, 2012)

I did not add any fermaid k per advice and did read where it could possibly do more damage than good

My must should hit 0 brix tomorrow and I have to leave town for 3 to 4 days. I will be able to press then when I get home...

Should I just seal up fermenter when I leave or still have da wife punch down cap a few times a day for me????


----------



## joea132 (Nov 23, 2012)

What kind of vessel are you fermenting in? How defined is the cap? Is it thick and hard or soupy and soft?


----------



## Wild Duk (Nov 23, 2012)

The fermenter is a food grade bucket from my LHBS. As far as the cap I can't say fire sure. First time doing this. It still seems spongy and soft....


----------



## Turock (Nov 24, 2012)

If the SG is 0.099, get it into a carboy with an airlock and it will be fine while you are gone.

You were wise not to add the Fermaid--it has DAP in it and it's unwise to add more nitrogen after the 50% dry stage.


----------



## altavino (Nov 25, 2012)

I agree , adding nitrogen after the 50% mark is not a good idea.
even if you smell some h2s . this is because at this late stage of life the yeast cant metabolise it , so the nitrogen will remain in the wine unused , lurking in the back ground for spoilage organisms like brett to make use of.

you didn't mention any h2s smells so its likely your must had enough naturally present yan combined with the fermaid you did add to carry it through to dryness safely.

if you do get h2s and its past the 50% mark a product like noblesse maybe added and combined with doing a lot of extra punch downs , the wine will be fine.


----------



## Wild Duk (Nov 25, 2012)

What is h2h???


----------



## Turock (Nov 25, 2012)

I think you mean h2s------hydrogen sulfide.


----------



## altavino (Nov 25, 2012)

its that rottan egg smell , hydrogen sulfide.

when yeast are stressed , usually because of a lack of nutrient , they produce h2s , which is probably the most serious wine problem we have to face .

preventing it is the primary reason for using fermaid.


----------

